# Service plumbing parts list



## lou donato (Sep 18, 2007)

I am currently preparing to set up my company to do small scale service plumbing. I currently do remodeling related plumbing and want to expand. I would like to get a basic parts list to carry on my vechical and basic drain clearing tools that I would need. I want to minimize my intial cost outlay so I don't want the "dream list". If I buy everything I think I would need it would be quite expensive. I'm looking for experinced service plumbers to give me a list of the can't live without items. I figure I would like to be set up for worst case two afterhours calls. Thank you very much for any advice.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

dude to be set up right your gonna need some of everything....and theres lot's of stuff to stock....my trailer is set up for service and new/remodle work...and is stocked very well but there is always one thing that you forget about....

just start off with the basic's and build stock from there.if you need one thing for a job buy 4 of them...im all about carrying as much as possible so its there when you need it


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

A Ridgid K-50 w/ both 5/8 cable and the bulb with 5/16 cable.
A complete set of nipple extractors.
A kinetic water ram.
Closet Auger.
Sawzall.
Right angle drill.
A complete set of pipe wrenches, including end wrenches.
A ratchet pipe threader, I prefer the Reed one that uses block dies, as you can put the die in backwards and thread very close to a wall or floor.
A jet sweat kit.
Probe rod.
Set of shovels.
A Fluke meter.


That list is on top of the hand tools a plumber would normally have, as well as the usual torch and soldering supplies, and it is not a complete list, but enough to get you started.

Stock on fittings etc. will vary by area, you would be better to judge that yourself based on what is most prevelant in your area.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Wish List*

I AGREE WITH KILLER TOILET BUT I USE GORLITZ DRAIN EQUIP. -EASIER TO REPAIR IN THE FIELD.---ADD TO WISH LIST A GOOD LEAK DETECTOR, SEWER CAMERA W/LOCATOR ,LINE TRACER,SMOKE MACHINE AND THE PHONE# OF A GOOD TUNNELING CREW AND YOUR READY FOR THAT PHONE TO START RINGING.----OH YEAH A GOOD WRITTIN WARRANTY.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber (Apr 19, 2007)

*Plumbing License?*

Do you have to have a Plumbing License to do service plumbing work in your area??(Journeyman Plumber or Contractor Plumber License) I figure most states require that? Might want to look into that. Just cover your Butt.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I notice that the plumbing and hvac supply houses I stop at have recommended truck stock lists. I know that Grainger used to have some online for plumbers and HVAC guys. You might just ask your supply house if they have a truck stock list. They may at least have a quote they can dig up where they quoted some other company's truck stock list. Worth an ask.


----------



## irate808 (Sep 17, 2007)

Killer toilet pretty much said it all, but I would also stock Moen cartridges. I can not keep them in stock. They go as fast as I buy them. Also, get yourself a Dremel tool with a variety of attachments. Trust me, that tool has helped me out MANY times. I never leave home without it.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*A thought...*
*Make a list to start with, you did state you were looking just for the basics, but thats almost impossible for service.*
*I could try to give a comprehensive list, but it'd be a bible here.*
*You could stock your truck for every conceivable situation, with all types of drainage for 1-1/2", 1-1/4" drainage - angle stops, straight stops, desanco's, nipples...etc.*
*Then comes the call at 7pm for a boiler thats not staying lit or has a bad zone...then you realize you forgot to add thermocouples/thermopiles, taco 007, flanges, seals, relief valve....etc.*
*Keep a large notepad on the truck or with you all the time, think as you go and add to the notebook.*
*As calls come in if you are missing any parts, get several of those parts while you're at the supply and note what you have so you can check off as you use them, OR keep them in a bin where you can see what you have at a glance and note you need more when they're low.*
*Build an inventory list as you go, best done on your computer so you can add items in an order you're comfortable with and easily print out(alphabetically or by job type).*


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Also, "Plumber" raises a very good point.*
*If you're not licensed for this, you're not insured.*
*If you should repair, say, a leaking angle stop and without realizing it you loosen a fitting inside the wall that slowly leaks....you could lose your shirt.*


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

O.K. I will add this--iou donato, if you don't hold a master's (plumbing) license and are not extremely experienced trouble shooter, don't even think about it. IF YOUR PLAYING BY THE RULES -GO FOR IT!-----KNOWLEDGE,MULTITRADE EXPERIENCE AND THE TOOLS / EQUIPMENT TO GET THE JOB DONE PROFESSIONALY IS THE REASON SERVICE PLUMBERS ARE THE HIGHEST PAID OF ALL THE TRADES.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobdog (Jul 4, 2007)

Amen Para! been a svc. plumber over 25 yrs,[masters lic. in '88}, svc. trade been very good to me. screw the low bid dollar


----------

